# LGD digs out constantly!



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

We have a two-year-old great Pyrenees LGD. We've had her since she was 2-3 months old. When she was a pup, we had to train her to stop digging random holes, but now she's started up again. This time, she actually digs for a purpose: escaping. She digs a hole at the fence until it's big enough for her to slip through, and then she gets out. For a while we tried watching her closely and frequently, but it didn't work. She digs FAST. Our temporary solution is putting her in the back with our pet dogs. She loves it there. She plays with the dogs all the time and never once has tried to dig out. We tried moving her back in with the goats, but that time she actually ran deep into the woods and it was a huge ordeal catching her and bringing her back. I really don't get it. She loves us, she loves the goats. She lives in a space much bigger than the little dog pen she's in right now. Is it other dogs she wants? Does she need to have another LGD helping her? We don't get a lot of predators; it's never once been a problem, and our fence is four feet tall so they're really not an issue. We do want her there as an extra precaution, though. We're going to put a hot wire in the ground under the fence. Will that work?
Thanks,
GoatGirl123


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

All our dogs roam around the goat pastures, and it has this cattle gate that they can squeeze under (inside our perimeter) to patrol if they hear something- which they do-- that way our 14month LGD can have company (it really is instinct for the dogs to bond with a pack) and also maintain safety of the homestead.... he comes and goes into the goat pasture... and does his job. so he doesnt get out. 
Someone on here talked about tying logs to the bottom of the fence line that stopped hers from digging out which I liked the idea of that too, not sure about hot wire dont have experience with that (but winters coming on is that really gonna work?).... good luck....


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Dogs are social animals, have you tried daily playtime with your other dogs? Maybe that will help get it out of her system. 
You can try hot wire along the bottom of fences.


----------



## GoatGirl123 (Jan 23, 2014)

secuono said:


> Dogs are social animals, have you tried daily playtime with your other dogs? Maybe that will help get it out of her system.
> You can try hot wire along the bottom of fences.


Yes, we have tried letting the pet dogs play with her twice daily. It didn't help. We will try hot wire.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I ran a hot wire 8" off the ground. Never had another escape.


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I ran a hot wire 8" off the ground. Never had another escape.



We use metal hot wire around the perimeter of our property to keep our two LGDs in. Works like a charm!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm quite prejudiced *against *hot wires; and I'm one of the parties that tied logs to the bottom of the fencing where anything might have tried (or could try) to dig under. It is impossible to raise the fencing with a log there.

Also, what I did with my LGD is to walk the fence line 2-3 times daily for a lengthy period of time to let her know where *her *boundary is. Valentina has not once tried to dig under nor go over this boundary. 

It is my belief that, when a dog digs under a fence, it is for a reason. Find the reason and you're on your way to helping your dog stay put.


----------

